# Red fluid leak ....



## Harp (Aug 15, 2019)

Hey guys I have a delux 28 only 2 years old... noticed last week red fluid leaking onto garage floor...coming from shaft into crankcase ....is this a leaking gasket ?? . It looks like seal entering cranckcase just beside sheer bolt. ...


----------



## Harp (Aug 15, 2019)

Also how does one post pictures here ? TIA


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Likely the auger gear box seal on impeller shaft is leaking. The red oil is Ariens L3 gearbox oil and it can run down the back of the gearbox and drip from the bottom of gearbox. If you use a paper towel to wipe the back and underside of the gearbox it will likely show red oil. Your machine has a 3 year warranty so it should be covered. Check the oil level to ensure it is not overfilled by removing the large bolt and washer at top of gearbox put in a thin dipstick and you should see oil at 2.3" to 2.6" from top surface of gearbox.

If not covered by warranty then you can replace the back seal yourself, since the auger shaft seals are not usually a problem. Remove the auger and impeller assembly from machine, remove the roll pins attaching impeller to the shaft and remove impeller, sand the impeller shaft to remove any burrs or debris. Pull the seal from back of gearbox and over the shaft, put some oil on shaft and the new seal in place (spring side down) and slide down the shaft to the gearbox. Put a large washer on top of the seal and use a tube to go over the shaft and hammer the seal in flush to the gearbox casting. Remove tube and washer and reassemble the machine. It is likely that you will damage the roll pins holding the impeller so get a couple of spares with the seal and L3 Ariens oil.

All the gearbox seals were replaced on my SHO at 2 years by my dealer. After a further 2 years I replaced just the impeller seal and changed the oil to Motorcraft synthetic differential oil 75-140. Working well after a year. Good luck.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

To post pics in a quick reply, size your picture to a few hundred KB and minimize the folder holding the pic. Start your message and drag your pic from the file to the "Drag and Drop file upload" area just below your message. You can load several pics this way. The pic(s) will fill the area and will show up as an attached file in your message. You can then make the pic appear in the text if you want to make comments on individual pics. But that is another procedure.


----------



## Harp (Aug 15, 2019)

Yeah that's exactly what it is. When facing machine it's the left side seal. Guys at yardman said most likely covered . Cheers


----------

